# New Bed



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey folks! I haven't posted in a while, my summer has been crazy busy and I haven't had a lot of time in the shop. I have been working on a bed frame for a new mattress that we bought. What do you think so far?



















It's all oak from Lowe's. Since they don't have 4x4 posts in oak at Lowe's, I bought some 1x4 and laminated them, squared them up, and turned them for the posts. The post cap is just a square of 1x4 that I turned a little on one side and glued on top of the post. I was trying to match the stain on some old family heirloom furniture of my wife's, so I ended up using an ebony stain for the first coat, and a red mahogany for the second coat. The color is pretty awesome, and I'm still trying to decide how to finish it. I'm leaning toward paste wax at the moment.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dano,
Good to have you back. Bedframe looks great. Post some pics when you are done with it and the matress is in place.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great job and awesome color*

I'm trying to see the laminations, but I can't find the joints. Are the rails buried in the posts? Are these the side rails, (no headboard) or the end rails? By the length I'm guessing sides. How will how attach the ends/ sides, the tradional blind hook and pins? I just replaced a rail on an "antique" bed and had a hard time making the slots for the metal hooks in the very ends, if that's what you're gonna do. Just curious. BTW are you planning a head board?
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

All the end posts are laminated, and the joints are slightly visible on the side where the bracket mortises are. The rails are attached to the posts with M&T that run through the laminations for extra strength. The two pieces with the posts attached actually are the headboard and the footboard. My wife didn't want anything big and fancy. :thumbdown: Maybe she just didn't have much confidence in me! :laughing:

You can see the mortise that I chiseled out for the receiving bracket. There's another chiseled spot in the ends of the rails for the hook end of the brackets. I haven't actually tried putting it together yet, because I have too much junk in my garage to set up a king size bed frame. The measurements look good, though, so I think it'll be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay! I finished the bed and jumped on it and it didn't fall apart! Maybe my wife and I can .... "snuggle" safely. :thumbsup:

For those interested, one coat Minwax Ebony stain, one coat Minwax Red Mahogany stain, two coats Minwax Finishing Paste Wax, one coat Pledge to clean it up after assembly. :yes:










And a little closer shot of the footboard.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Dano,

Glad to have you back!! I was wondering what you have been doing lately....

Nice looking bed. Very simple design. I like that you turned the stuff yourself.

I see you use your tablesaw just like I do. An extra table at times. BTW, I have the same saw. I really like it's performance.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, thanks Fred. This summer has been madness around here. 

Turning the posts was the best part of this project!

Maybe someday I'll get that pesky lawn equipment out of my shop and I'll have room for a real work surface.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I really like what you did with the legs on that. Nice color and great looking bed.

Rob


----------

